# Happy Birthday, J!



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It was yesterday...

Well, our vet sent a card and J loves the noises, it's hilarious... First couple of times he heard it he went on a major hunt behind the computer :lol:
Sloppy Kiss Cards: An ECard For You


We went to a nature park yesterday... J did very well. Unfortunately as soon as we got there, the special bus pulled up, and one patient really freaked J out...





































And just goofing around yesterday.




































































































































































12 months, 28" at the withers, and about 78lbs. 


So, Happy First Birthday, my furry son :wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday J! :birthday:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday J! Time sure flies !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday J!!!

He's a TALL boy!!! Wow.. 

Stark just turned 1 on April 10, he is 25.5" at the withers and 80lbs.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He doesn't look like it, but I measured him and kind of went :crazy: I'm so used to seeing oversized, pet shepherds I guess... there's a bitch quite bigger than him two houses down.

Where did this thing go!?


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday, J!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday J. Wish you many more happy ones. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hard to believe he is a yar old already....I remember when you brought him home. He sure has grown up to be one very handsome fella! Happy Birthday J!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome guy!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy B J you handsome boy!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy (belated) Birthday!

Awesome pictures. Loved the card, too.


----------

